# Looking for info on YAMAKI AY374S



## YamakiBrett (May 19, 2020)

I have a Yamaki AY374s that used to be my grandpas. There is little information on the internet about Yamaki guitars, let alone this specific one. if anybody has any information included what the guitar goes for nowadays it would be greatly apprectiated. I am not interested in selling this guitar either I am just curious about the guitar. I plan on using the guitar to learn to play myself. I am getting new strings and bridge pins for it because I have not the slightest idea as to when this guitar was last played seriously.

Cheers!!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Think I may have some old Yamaki catalogue links somewhere...give me a bit.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Got any pichers?


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Found a couple of things so far but not the exact model number you have.

Then this came along...

AY374S Acoustic Guitar by Daion Guitars Valuation Report by UsedPrice.com

Yamaki Acoustic Guitars


----------



## YamakiBrett (May 19, 2020)

SaucyJack said:


> Found a couple of things so far but not the exact model number you have.
> 
> Then this came along...
> 
> ...


wonderful. i will try to get pictures.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Do they have adjustable truss rods?


----------



## delveskevin (7 mo ago)

player99 said:


> Do they have adjustable truss rods?


Yes


----------

